# How's my website?



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

The design is simple and the content is low but I'm just practicing and I can't think of any content. I may host my friend's drawings later on. If you want to review my code, ignore everything above the doctype... the server adds that automatically. This is not my first web page but it is the first one I did completely by hand. In the past I used FrontPage and then cleaned it up/made changes by hand. Anyways... what do you think?

Drivel


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

SIMPLE? man this site is cool!! i love the left navigation and the fading text. what is that? java? flash? i have no idea! lol

in a way it is simple, but i love simplicity so i never think of it as a bad thing. flashy stuff is lame. i love your site. colors go well, (red link text seems like the only "bad" thing) but that's easily changed ya know no big woop.

btw. does your tutorial work for windows xp under the fat32 file system?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I went and looked, but was immediately turned off by the three extra pop-ups that immediately launched.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

The fading text is javascript from Roy Whittle and from what I've been told that my tutorial only works on NTFS but go ahead and try it. You might have all the options. I also don't like the red links but if I use the same color as the the text it gets confusing and that's the only other color that fits. As for the pop-ups... I have no control over them and I recommend a good pop-up/ad blocker on the main page.

BTW: Tact, why don't you use NTFS?


----------



## dobhar (Jul 29, 2002)

Kewl site other than the Pop Ups...

You might want to "Edit" your post and mention that there are pop ups.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

NameTooLong:

Sorry, I don't like your website. Too many popup ads.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

GoJoAGoGo, do you not like the site because of the pop-ups... or do you not like the site and you don't like the pop-ups.


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

you know whats funny? i didnt see a SINGLE pop up at all. i think its because of my firewall. "zonealarm". its so awesome. everyone should get it. kills popups pretty well. and its not even its main job. lol

as for the ntfs question. well when i first installed xp, i didnt know which to go with, and i had this dumb fear of "omg what if my programs dont work in ntfs" and so i went with fat32. now i know better, and now i regret not KNOWING better back then. >.< lol


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

I see... and now your drives are probably cluttered so reformatting them would be more work than it's worth. I've been there.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

NameTooLong:

I should of made myself more clear the first time. Too many pop-up are a turn off for me. Your site would be alot better without them. It's like I'm afraid if I click on a link, I may get 2 or 3 more pop-ups thrown my way.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

For one I would choose some other web space provider that is lighter on the ads. 3 ads, plus a prompt to install xupiter. Not very cool. I know you don't have control of them and that's why you should use a different web space provider.

Anyways, everything else is cool except for the thick white borders (or possibly whitespace) separating the 3 frames in Netscape and Mozilla.

Just a guess, but it could be your frameborder attribute value.

there are 2 values. 1 and 0

you have "no" instead of 0.

That could have been enough to throw off netscape.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Thank you. I had seen it used with the 'no' attribute before and assumed it was correct but obviously not, though IE had no problem with it. I've changed it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Two things, if you dont want spam from your contact page, use this:
http://willmaster.com/possibilities/demo/aelgwase.html
It will obfuscate the address so that spam bots can't read it, but it appears exactly the same in the browser and the link still works.

Also, I tried to validate your HTML on the W3C Validation Service, but your page has no Doctype specified. With the dozens of languages used on the web now, you really need to do this, and the page can't be validated without it.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Actually, if you view the source, there is a doctype but my server adds stuff on top so I guess that interferes with the process, I have already used the validator on W3C as well as WDG and there are some things wrong but nothing I can work around without changing the appearance. Also, I am not worried about spambots, I just put that there to take up space... it's a free address and I'll change it if it gets bad.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Cool that you are now using the correct value for the frameborders. That didn't do the trick though, but I figured out what will.

For your first frameset, use the border attribute and set the value to 0. That will fix the border problem with netscape.

Also for your second frame, you have a dash instead of an equals sign for the noresize attribute.

also, it would be better to use quotation marks to enclose your attributes instead of apostrophes.

One other thing. 


noresize is an empty attribute, meaning it wasn't technically suppose to have a value. However all attributes are suppose to have a value.

So for all your noresize attributes you should set them like this.

noresize="noresize"


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

I added the border attribute. Can't believe I missed that dash, fixed that. W3 Schools says it's okay to use an apostrophe and I don't feel like shifting all the time as long as there is nothing wrong with it. Fixed the noresize... I had seen it used as true, assumed it was correct, obviously not. I figured out that most of the pop-ups are from the redirection so I changed the link to go directly to the page.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Much better!

This will help with frame attributes

http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/present/frames.html


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

Geocities and Tripod are free hosts without pop-ups. I didn't get any thinks to ZoneAlarm Pro. It looks like a good start to me.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

suzi,
I just tried Tripod and it has one pop-up and it adds a banner to the top of every page which didn't do too well on my frame page. Geocities also has one pop-up and a javascript ad that moves as you scroll the page. My current server only adds a single pop-up which is actually a pop-under. Thanks for the thought but I'll stick to my server for now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NameTooLong:_
> *suzi,
> I just tried Tripod and it has one pop-up and it adds a banner to the top of every page which didn't do too well on my frame page. Geocities also has one pop-up and a javascript ad that moves as you scroll the page. My current server only adds a single pop-up which is actually a pop-under. Thanks for the thought but I'll stick to my server for now. *


A single popup? I got three as fast as they could appear! And, when I closed them, they continued to pop up. I sure hope you don't intend for anyone that you want to impress coming to see your site, because I doubt that'll impress them!

FWIW, most ISP accounts nowadays come with some web space, and they also have no pop-ups. Comcast supplies 25mb with my broadband account, and I have my website there, never see anything I don't program.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Shadow2531,
Thank you for correcting the HTML. I'll fix it as soon as I can.

johnwill,
My server adds only one pop-up, as I posted earlier, the redirection added the rest, I changed the link to go directly to the site... also, if you had read a little on the main page


> This site is maintained purely for practice. This may become a full-time project in the future but for now it is a spare-time project.


I don't care about impressing visitors.

PS: My ISP has webspace as well but I am not familiar with FTP and do not want to waste space with my practice page.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

YAY, all of my pages, including my stylesheet, are now valid... except for the frameset because of the Netscape thing and the menu because of the rollovers. Thanks again, shadow.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

cool.

Just let me know if you would like the examples deleted now.


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

NameTooLong,

I didn't know that Tripod had pop-ups. I have a couple of old pages still on a site there (only because some one has linked to one and won't update the link). I know they have banner ads which are a pain, but not as troublesome as popups. 

You can get paid hosting pretty cheap, for just a few $$ a month, and register a domain name really cheap now too. They you put a paypal donation link on your site and maybe an affiliate ad and they will pay for your hosting and domain name  

Something to keep in mind anyway.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Shadow,
You can go ahead and remove the examples.

Suzi,
I know I can pay them but I don't have money and would rather go through someone else. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Done


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

I too was tired of the pop-ups, or mostly the complaints, so I made an effort to figure out FTP and I uploaded my site to my ISP's webspace, NO MORE ADVERTISING! YAY! Thanks for all your ideas and comments.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Awesome, thats much better, but now edit your 1st post because it mentions the popups.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Good idea. Done.


----------

